# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Alcoholverslaafd?

## Nikky278

Heyhey,

ik vroeg me af, wanneer ben je nou eigenlijk alcoholverslaafd? Want als ik op internet kijk, zou de gemiddelde tiener al verslaafd zijn.
Maak me niet echt zorgen ofzo, maar merk dat ik de laatste tijd vrij veel drink. Eerst dronk ik alleen op dinsdagavond 1 pilsje en op donderdag een paar. Heel af en toe op zaterdag, maar meestal ga ik op zaterdag niet op stap. 
Door de stress van de laatste tijd ben ik meer gaan drinken (ongeveer 30 glazen alcohol per week) en bij mijn intake bij de psycholoog heeft zij aangegeven dat we daaraan moeten werken, omdat het anders wel eens fout zou kunnen gaan.

Maar wanneer spreek je van een verslaving? Want het is niet zo dat ik zit te trillen als ik niet drink, of er naar blijf verlangen ofzo. Merk wel dat ik wat makkelijker ja zeg tegen een pilsje en vaker in de kroeg zit. Maar dat is wel logisch vind ik, gezien de omstandigheden, dat ik graag vrolijk ben en daar wat alcohol voor gebruik. Maar ben niet elke dag zat ofzo. Dat is dan toch geen verslaving, of wel?

Thuis maken ze zich zorgen om mijn alcoholgebruik, maar zo erg is het toch nog niet...? Of kijk ik er verkeerd tegenaan...?

Xx

----------


## muismarjolein

hoi
ik voelde mij zelf pas een alcoholist toen ik mij besefte dat ik s'morgens als ik opstond al meteen alcohol dronk. (op mijn slaapkamer 1 glas, onderweg naar school 1 blikje, in de pauze 2 blikjes,op weg naar huis 2 blikjes, en als ik thuis was wou ik weer zo snel mogelijk naar mijn kamer)

Mijn moeder was ook al veel eerder bezorgd. Maar dat heb ik genegeerd. Wat ik achteraf heel jammer vind.

Ik kan alleen maar zeggen: Laat het niet zover komen.
luister naar de mensen om je heen, ze hebben er een andere kijk op en ze hebben het beste met je voor.

Als je wacht tot je echt tot de alcoholisten hoort, dan is het tig keer moeilijker, grijp op tijd in, je hoeft niet meteen nuchter door het leven te gaan maar laat aan jezelf zien dat JIJ de controle hebt.

----------


## Nikky278

Zo heb ik het gelukkig niet. En ik wil ook wel naar mijn ouders luisteren wat dat betreft, maar mijn vader begint dan meteen te roepen dat ik maar helemaal niks meer moet drinken. Maar dat is niet mijn bedoeling. Wil wel minderen, maar vind een pilsje af en toe toch wel lekker...

Heb nu met de psycholoog afgesproken dat als ik naar de kroeg ga, ik elk vierde rondje een flesje water pak in plaats van bier. En dat gaan we dan geleidelijk opschroeven, tot ik om en om drink. Maar dat vind ik een beetje overdreven eigenlijk...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Tuurlijk mag je een pilsje lekker vinden. Ik weet niet of het echt zo overdreven is wat de psycholoog voorgesteld heeft. Mijn vader heeft altijd gedronken en nu mijn oudste broer. Je bent er vlugger aan verslaafd dan je zou denken, en dat zien de mensen rondom jou eerder dan jijzelf. Alcohol kan een mens zwaar veranderen en dat is het allemaal niet waard. Je moet gewoon proberen om er voorzichtig mee om te springen. Veel succes !

gr 
sandra

----------


## Nikky278

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Ik moet nu een alcohol-dagboek bijhouden. Elke pilsje dat ik drink, en de omstandigheden waaronder, moet ik noteren. Moet zeggen dat dat op zich al wat doet, want het maakt je er heel bewust van wat je drinkt... 

Heb nog drie gesprekken met iemand die werkt met verslaafden, dus zal allemaal wel goed komen. Erkennen dat er iets moet veranderen is stap 1 toch... Dus het begin is er.

Xx

----------


## freaky_sandje

Das heel graag gedaan. Ik kan mij heel goed voorstellen dat zo een dagboek bijhouden je heel wat doet, je wordt dan toch wel geconfronteerd met de situatie. 

Chapeau dat je dat laatste zegt, dat het begin er is en dat erkenning de eerste stap is. Er zijn veel mensen die dat nog niet door hebben. In ieder geval heel veel succes !

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk ook eens naar het juist geposte topic 'Alcohol:hoeveel is gezond-Artikel'
Daar vind je ook de bron:gezondheid.be met verdere links naar alcoholisme en zelftest alcoholverslaafd?

Sterkte Ag Xx

----------


## Wendy

Vroeger dronk ik in de kroeg alleen bier. Ik had daar nooit problemen mee. Nu ik wat ouder ben, drink ik tussendoor meer water. Nu kom ik er achter dat ik de avond langer bewuster kan meemaken en de volgende dag voel ik me minder brak. Dus water tussendoor drinken vind ik een hele goeie.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## willem barten

:Wink: knap van je dat je eraan werkt want je bent verslaafd!
probeer gewoon maar eens een week niet te drinken en ga kijken hoeveel moeite je dat kost.
van fris kun je ook vrolijk worden en voor mij lijkt het dat jij wegloopt van een probleem en vlucht in de alcohol.
wel erg goed van je dat je eraan werkt.
sterkte!!

willem

----------

